# Pistol grip for SX3??? Is there one that will work??



## hickunit (Jan 23, 2009)

I just got a SX3 MODB 28" and was hoping to put a pistol grip stock on it. I can't find one for it. Is there one that would work with a little modifications. I guess those years in the military got me used to it from the old M16 and M4.


----------

